# Just counting down till surgery!



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Surgery is scheduled for December 10....seems like an eternity!! They upped my thyroid med dosage in hopes of being able to shrink my "very impressive" thyroid some before surgery. I do think my energy level has risen every so slightly...but I have started having sharp pains in my neck and more muscle pain in the back...I guess time will tell what is causing those. Gonna be a long 40 days!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

"Very impressive" - I like that! 

You know what? I bet December 10th will be here before you know it. Your holiday season will be a whirlwind, for sure.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

"Very Impressive" - I take my compiments where I can get them!!!! LOL!


----------

